# Tuna for Dinner!



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Peppercorn seared over spinach and rice

Ginger and Soy sauce over the top 

I like mine technically overcooked but still pink


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'm not a huge tuna fan, but i'm tellin ya---that looks good!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

A lot of people don't like blackfin but I think they're absolutely delicious. Thanks for sharing, looks amazing and I want to try it with ginger. I sesame seared some the other night from last summer and it was still very good.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong with blackfin tuna. Just need to bleed them early. That looks great!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't be afraid of Bonita. Bleed them and they are good. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks delightfully delicious!

The two ways I prefer tuna, in some form of Sushi and Ruby Rare like yours.
Rare rolled in salt, granulated garlic, sesame seed and red pepper.


----------

